# Extract sound file from .ppt format



## niszchan (Jul 29, 2010)

hi everyone,

can somebody help me how to extract a sound file from a .ppt format?
i am using microsoft office 2008 on my mac os x..
i already tried saving it as html but still i can't locate the sound file..

nisz


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

If it was an Embedded sound .. It should show up in the HTML files folder as a wav file.
And Welcome to the TSG forum.


----------



## niszchan (Jul 29, 2010)

thank you..
the folder only contain these formats htm, html, gif, pptx, js
i don't see any wav format in it..

nisz


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Not sure how all this works, but PP can also link to an audio file somewhere else.
Maybe one of our experts will get here soon.

One method .. The freeware Audacity can record anything your computer is playing ..
You could Play it and Record it .. Then you could edit it in Audacity


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Whoops .. Just noticed your on a mac ... It's probably different ??


----------



## niszchan (Jul 29, 2010)

yes i am..
but i can use Audacity in it..
thanks ;-)


----------

